
Rework: The new business book from 37signals - nreece
http://37signals.com/rework/
======
tptacek
I wish I could market a _product_ as well as these guys can market a part-time
book project.

~~~
sachinag
You just need to turn your "security for Startups" presentation into a nice
set of 20 separate blog posts over the course of three months. Don't blog
about your products; blog about your expertise and let people find your
products. (There's a reason they keep a separate product blog to SvN.)

------
AndrewWarner
Jason is going to do a live audience interview about it on Mixergy soon. Hit
me up if you have idea for how I can make the program more useful for you.

~~~
revorad
Try and get some interesting numbers out of him :-)

~~~
dshah
If there's anyone that can pull some numbers out of Jason, I think it's
Andrew. Look forward to the interview on Mixergy!

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks guys. Last time he came to Mixergy he gave some numbers, but not as
many as I tried to get.

This time, I'll work a little harder to convince him.

------
cjoh
Comes with its own scratch & sniff axe body spray cover.

------
whereareyou
I wonder if the black background on their book's icon at the bottom is
supposed to be there or not. Since it's a PNG and everything else has a
transparent background I am guessing it is a mistake. Silly little detail..I
know...but I am a designer so this stuff jumps out at me. I can't wait to read
the book though.

<http://37signals.com/images/icon-crumple.png>

~~~
spicyj
What's the problem you see? Looks fine to me.

~~~
mmelin
The background of the icon is #000 but the footer background is slightly
>#000, something like #111 or #222.

------
gcheong
Interesting they decided to take the route of going through a publisher
instead of the self-publish route as they did the first time around.

~~~
dsplittgerber
Possible reason: They didn't want to deal with publishers insisting they're
"unproven" with their first book; better to do it on your own if you're sure
about your fan base etc. Now, they have proven success and can demand much
better terms.

~~~
runevault
There's also the alternate argument of doing it yourself the first time just
to help build your community, then once you've pushed that as far as it can
go, use mainstream media to help push you to the next level, since they have
connections you likely can't get in any sane amount of time.

------
Tichy
What do they mean by "pick a fight"?

~~~
aamar
They mean drawing inspiration from the competition by taking a strong stance
about what they're doing wrong; make their approach your enemy:
<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch02_Have_an_Enemy.php>

